# واخير نجحت في تركيب الدرايف الخاص ب cnc



## الزير911 (16 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم الحمد لله بعد نجاحي في تجميع الدرايف الخاص cnc وتحرك محرك الطابعه بكل سهول بعد البرمجه ولكن
عندي ستيبر موتور 8 اسلاك 
نوعه vexta
الامبير 1.5
رقمه ph264-E1.5
STEP 1.8
ماهي قيمة الفولتيه له وكيف ممكن توصيله ليصبح 5 اسلاك مع العلم الوانه هي 
احمر ابيص احمر ملف 1
اسود ابيض اسود ملف 2
اصفر ابيض اصفر ملف 3
برتقالي ابيض برتقالي ملف 4*
*مششششششكورين ياجماعه على ردودكم*​


----------



## النجار2 (19 فبراير 2011)

هو فى حد رد :d


----------



## osakaa (20 فبراير 2011)

اصل انت سؤالك غريب شويه
الموضوع مش موضوع الوان 
اعرف انهى اطراف اللى موصله مع بعض عشان تعرف توصلها على الدرايف 
استخدم الافو avo عشان تعرف الملفات


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (24 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الافاضل كيف لى ان اعرف اطاف الاسلاك من خلال الافوميتر
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## maher_guizeni (24 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم الزير911 
هل من الممكن أن توضح لنا رسم للدائرة الدرايف بعد التجميع
لأني أريد تحريك محرك الطابعه و كم من سلك يحتوي
أعذرني إن أطلت لأني مبتدئ 
شكر و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## maher_guizeni (27 فبراير 2011)

أرجو المساعدة إن أمكن 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ksaid (3 مارس 2011)

الزير911 قال:


> *السلام عليكم الحمد لله بعد نجاحي في تجميع الدرايف الخاص cnc وتحرك محرك الطابعه بكل سهول بعد البرمجه ولكن
> عندي ستيبر موتور 8 اسلاك
> نوعه vexta
> الامبير 1.5
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
في هذه الحالة سنطبق قانون اوم فرق الكمون يساوي الشدة في التيار 
انت لازم تقيس بالاوم متر مقاومة ملف واحد من الاربعة مثال الملف رقم واحد ستجد كم اوم واضرب كم وجدت اوم في الشدة الموجودة عندك و التي هي1.5 امبير ستجد كم فولط يعمل
مثال اذا وجدت مقاومة الملف 3 اوم
اذن 3*1.5=4.5 فولط للملف الواحد طبعا كلهم ستجدهم نفس القيمة


----------



## maher_guizeni (3 مارس 2011)

سلام عليكم
 إن شاء الله تجد الإجابة 

http://www.mediafire.com/?sujapii8983y1yv


----------



## يحيى يحيى (4 مايو 2011)

ksaid قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في هذه الحالة سنطبق قانون اوم فرق الكمون يساوي الشدة في التيار
> انت لازم تقيس بالاوم متر مقاومة ملف واحد من الاربعة مثال الملف رقم واحد ستجد كم اوم واضرب كم وجدت اوم في الشدة الموجودة عندك و التي هي1.5 امبير ستجد كم فولط يعمل
> مثال اذا وجدت مقاومة الملف 3 اوم
> اذن 3*1.5=4.5 فولط للملف الواحد طبعا كلهم ستجدهم نفس القيمة



شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

